# Does Anyone Know Of The Best Bsh Breeder ?



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi i am just awaiting my prefix ( which i do hope i get my first choice ) as now looking back not to keen on the last say 4 choices  knowing my luck it will be one of those lol . anyway let me get to the point , i am basically all set now , registered with 2 cat clubs , awaiting prefix. i have a very well known bsh breeder mentoring me ( which has told me i shall be waiting a long time for the kitten i want from her (say a year +) , also i am under the impression if i was to go somewhere else and get my first cat ( she will o longer mentor me ( why is this can anyone explain ) . so i am now looking for another very well known bsh breeder of pure quality cats . i want to start out as i mean to go on so want the best . i am looking into breeding the pure lines black, white , blue .. with maybe creme later . my cats will be pets first and foremost i am looking to do this with my daughter as a hobby (as i am fortunate not to have to work  ) . i have been searching the net for good breeders and spoke to many people now for the past year ( and my its a mine field out there ) to find the purrrrfect cat to be my first QUEEN . can anyone point me in the right direction .

thank you


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi eieioAs a "novice" new comer to the wonderful world of breeding-you will find it hard at first for any top breeder as it were to part with any cat especially a queen for someone they don't know and have never heard of, from their point it's because they have worked extremely hard to breed the cats they breed in just the right way and with just the right lines(pedigree/bloods) behind their cat so would be surprised if you'd had a different response,you will i'm sure get a queen of some kind then you will have to research and learn how to breed the type and standard of cat that you want,also going to shows and showing will help you learn the many colors/type and what faults are in your chosen breed. To aqquire a cat/kitt from any top note breeder you have to prove your worth and this can take yrs-good luckAlso any breeder loves to share their knowledge and yrs of experience with someone who is willing to go that extra yard themselves-if your deadly serious you will get their


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I know of one breeder that is only too happy to help new breeders - we got our Selkirk from her. She owns and breeds champions. I'll PM her details. She may be too far away from you.

The breeder who is currently mentoring you will not be happy if you go elsewhere and will most probably drop you if she's spent a long time mentoring you.


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> I know of one breeder that is only too happy to help new breeders - we got our Selkirk from her. She owns and breeds champions. I'll PM her details. She may be too far away from you.
> 
> The breeder who is currently mentoring you will not be happy if you go elsewhere and will most probably drop you if she's spent a long time mentoring you.


Hi Savannahkitten , thank you for the the help. after some good advise and long thinking , i am going to stick by the lady who has taken me under her wing. i want to do this the right way from set go , and hope that one day I'm up there with the best of them, so all is needed is a little patience from me . i think your right she would drop me if i were to go somewhere else ( i don't want that ) . so i shall sit tight and wait . hopefully ill be seeing you all at the shows soon enough with my own cats .

thanks again


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi eieio-wasn't trying to come off as a"How very dare you",i myself am not the breeder in our lot-my oh is,but i know with Siamese anyway-it's very difficult to get started-coz a lot of breeders won't "let you in" when your a newbie as it were,anyway i'm sure you'll do well-good luck again


----------



## jambermush (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi!

I'm only a newbie too, this is only our second year. However, if you think we may be able to help each other out (or even just to offer moral support as we are at similar stages) please feel free to contact me!

I know from experience how disheartening it is when BSH breeders won't "let you in" & how difficult it can be to find your first queen/s.

If it helps at all, I found that breeders are more likely to help if they are rehoming an older kitten or queen due to a change in breeding programmes. They are also more likely to help as you will be having a breeding programme which differs substancially from theirs, & therefore, offer less competition! You also then get the benefit of having a proven queen, and the first litter you have won't be your cats first, & so hopefully won't be as traumatic for you or your queen!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

jambermush said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm only a newbie too, this is only our second year. However, if you think we may be able to help each other out (or even just to offer moral support as we are at similar stages) please feel free to contact me!
> 
> ...


Great advice jambermush


----------



## jambermush (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Kelly!


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

jambermush said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm only a newbie too, this is only our second year. However, if you think we may be able to help each other out (or even just to offer moral support as we are at similar stages) please feel free to contact me!
> 
> ...


Hi Jamberbush , thank you so much for you offer of advise and support , really nice of you , as you know how hard this is to get into , well i have some news , after going to a few cat shows my hubby and i have totally fallen in love with Siamese lol, still love the bsh , but are smitten with Siamese , so after alot of research of the breed, and asking alot of questions lol . i found a lady willing to help me  infact she is allowing me to have one of her kittens which is due to come home (to me ) in 3 weeks Th June . i spoke to this lady telling her what i was looking for , i went to meet her and her cat family , and then she came to meet me and my family ( which i recommend, and was very impressed by ) . she is more than happy for me to have my first queen from her . i can not wait , i have named her already (Audrey Hepburn) ( very elegant lady ) , she is a choc point , dad is a Gr Ch , so i am hoping to show Audrey . just thought i would let you know . thanks again for all your support .


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Absolutely best of luck with your new queen - I was going to suggest you get a neuter kitten and begin showing first so you're in 'the world' as such - but that advice is a little out of date now 
You must be so excited - I plan to breed in a few years time when I have set up the right environment and the children are a little older so am filled with envy 

Hope it goes well


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats wonderful news. I'm really pleased you managed to find the breed for .  There's some lovely siamese breeders on here, who i'm sure would help you out too.
Look forward to seeing the pics of your baby when you get her*


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Emstars , thank you , i too had to wait untill the children were grown as they are now . Now is my time !  , and with this hobby i can not wait . yes i am excited . your doing it the best way by waiting untill kids are older . all the best .


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thats wonderful news. I'm really pleased you managed to find the breed for .  There's some lovely siamese breeders on here, who i'm sure would help you out too.
> Look forward to seeing the pics of your baby when you get her*


Hi Selk67u2 thank you, i do have a pic the breeder gave me , ill see if i can post it now , Aydrey is the one at the front , the prettiest


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

here is Audrey


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Lovely large ears and very cute little face! She seems to have quite dark eyes already - having dark blue eyes is a good thing in Siamese cats. What is the coat colour please? Is she choc pt? She really looks ever so pretty. Wishing you lots of joy with her.


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Lovely large ears and very cute little face! She seems to have quite dark eyes already - having dark blue eyes is a good thing in Siamese cats. What is the coat colour please? Is she choc pt? She really looks ever so pretty. Wishing you lots of joy with her.


Hi Rraa thank you , yes she is choc point you obviously know your colorings , I'm new to all this , so still learning ( think you always are ). i am hoping to show her , so here fingers crossed .


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ha ha, 'twas but a lucky guess really - don't ask about the more complicated colourings - then you'll find me out - LOL  You could have answered that, no actually she is ... seal, or caramel, ....

The various shades of red, pretty though they are, always puzzle me - unless it is a straightforward red pt that is ...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, shes lovely, bet you can't wait to get her*



> The various shades of red, pretty though they are, always puzzle me


*Haha, same here Ra*


----------

